
Show HN: Funded – a simplified envelope budgeting app - tusharsoni
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1438924754
======
Phrohdoh
This looks similar to YNAB[1] and I don't mean that in a bad way. I definitely
welcome more envelope-based budgeting systems.

[1]: [https://youneedabudget.com](https://youneedabudget.com)

~~~
tusharsoni
YNAB is a really good tool for budgeting - no doubt. Funded provides a simpler
way for people who aren't going to be tracking every single dollar.

------
WhiteOwlLion
SmartyPig had this concept for a long time. This is the same play but looks
more usable with virtual accounts. Saving for vacation, surgery, or recurring
payments... I don't know why more mobile bank apps can't do this.

~~~
tusharsoni
Developer here. Thank you for a really good explanation! That's exactly what
Funded does.

You can have 'virtual accounts' to put aside money for future payments. With
this concept, you'll know the true remaining balance in your checking/savings
accounts. Funded even takes into account your credit card balance.

Hope everyone gives it a shot. Available on App Store for free!

